# Ermine Trapping ?



## THUMBTRAPPER (Nov 17, 2006)

Ok guys i am going to try and catch some Ermine this winter. I am wondering what is t he best way to get started. I am going to building some boxes with Victor Rat traps and prolly use some Muskrat meat or chicken livers. Is that a good start? I have never set for them before thats why i ask. Also have any of you had much luck trapping them down state? Lets say the Thumb?


----------



## Yoopertrapper (Jan 24, 2006)

Your Off To A Great Start!

Chicken Livers,muskrat And Any Other Bloody Bait Is Ideal.

You Can Also Beef Up The Rat Traps If You Want,and Make The Pan Alittle Bigger,but Not Necessary(sp).

I Cut About A 1 1/2" To 2" Circle Out Of A Milk Jug And Attach It To The Rat TRAP Pan,gives A Little BIGGER PAN Coverage For The Ermine To Set 
Trap Off.
I Also Put A Piece Of Paint Stick Under The Two Springs Too Beef Them Up A Little.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Like Yt said any bloody meat seams to work. I have heard of using other furbears, vension,beef liver and beef, chicken liver and chicken.


If you are buying more snap traps you might wanna think about getting the ones with the big yellow pans. If you already have them and they dont have the big yellow pans then do like Yt said.

I bent the trigger wire thing to make the pan sit a lil more even and so it would go off a lil easier.

I havent really ever beefed up any traps but 3 of them and i stick a penny under the spring ends.Something kept pulling out of them 3.

What sizes are you gonna make the boxs?


And about the thumb area i would think they would be down there i have heard of ppl getting them in southern wis.



Rob



P.s I am no expert on this i just am saying what i have learned :lol:


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

I just ordered some of these to have in my boxes.
http://www.nwtrappers.com/catalog/traps/detail.asp?PRODUCT_ID=KBSER 

I have heard that those little buggers will sometimes jump the trap and these will force them to go thru the trap.

This will be the first time trying for them as well so I will let you know how these traps work out.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

9 out of 10 if they do jump the trap you will get them on the way out.
I also heard that if you make the hole up a lil higher that they wont jump the trap as much. 

Not saying them wont work but for the price of one of them you could buy 2 victors.


Rob


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

Wizard3686 said:


> 9 out of 10 if they do jump the trap you will get them on the way out.
> I also heard that if you make the hole up a lil higher that they wont jump the trap as much.
> 
> Not saying them wont work but for the price of one of them you could buy 2 victors.
> ...


Very true and your right on the two for the price of the one. I like the idea of the plastic bases though with the holes already there to fasten to the inside of the boxes, might last alittle longer then the wood bases. I only bought three of them to see if it worth it and I also have a few Victor Rat Traps.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

ArrowHawk said:


> Very true and your right on the two for the price of the one. I like the idea of the plastic bases though with the holes already there to fasten to the inside of the boxes, might last alittle longer then the wood bases. I only bought three of them to see if it worth it and I also have a few Victor Rat Traps.


 
True they might last a lil longer. If it was me i wouldn't fasten the trap to the bottom of the box. Sometimes it is easier to get the Ermine out of the box when you can move the trap around.

There is a pic of a box on tman that someone made for them type of traps let me see if i can find it.
http://www.trapperman.com/forum/ubbthreads.php/ubb/showflat/Number/55610/fpart/7
^^^^ there it is second post down.

I do like the jump baffle on that box for them traps

Rob


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

Thats the spot I seen them at so I figured I would try a few with each style of trap and see what works best for me.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

ArrowHawk said:


> I just ordered some of these to have in my boxes.
> http://www.nwtrappers.com/catalog/traps/detail.asp?PRODUCT_ID=KBSER
> 
> I have heard that those little buggers will sometimes jump the trap and these will force them to go thru the trap.
> ...


AH,

Just FYI, a few weeks ago I had to order some Victor snaps with big yellow pan from F&T and they cost me over $22 for a dozen.

Went to Walmart the next day and they were like $1.25- $1.50. Just something to think about.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

http://store.doyourownpestcontrol.c...e2b82273f4200c15f061e/Product/View/KT200&2D12

That is where we got our snap traps from 19.90 for a dozen and free shipping. Just a heads up.

Arrow let me know how you like them traps and how they work out for ya.


Hopefully my traps will be full tomorrow i set some new areas 



Rob


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

Wizard3686 said:


> http://store.doyourownpestcontrol.c...e2b82273f4200c15f061e/Product/View/KT200&2D12
> 
> That is where we got our snap traps from 19.90 for a dozen and free shipping. Just a heads up.
> 
> ...


The traps I ordered came last night and so far I'm glad I spent the very little extra money. The spring are strong then the Victors and can be set with one hand.

Now time to get the boxes done.


----------



## MULLSKINNER (Jul 27, 2006)

ArrowHawk said:


> The traps I ordered came last night and so far I'm glad I spent the very little extra money. The spring are strong then the Victors and can be set with one hand.
> 
> Now time to get the boxes done.




post pic's when you finish a box ...

and weasel's also welcome ...:Welcome:

mullskinner ............


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Thumbtrapper,

Word of advice the weasels are going to be turning a yellow color pretty soon some are already yellow around the back legs and tail. They lose their value when this happens and most weasel trappers stop trapping them mid Jan. to the end of Jan. When I trapped them a lot in the UP I found it was best for me to pull out mid Jan. because the yellow was getting bad and going up to mid body. I have heard it is pee stains, but not entirely sure, but I know they turn every year around that time. Just figured you would want to know. The best times to trap them is mid Nov-Jan. I also always used beaver only although I know the other meats listed will work. Also I tried the victor snap traps that everyone else mentioned, but I still prefer the 1 1/2 longspring for them. You just can't beat catching them like a coni would. It gets them perfect. Hope this helps. OT


----------



## THUMBTRAPPER (Nov 17, 2006)

thanks guys for all the advice. I am thinking about waiting till next season now. I have enough fur to put up so i will be busy in the shed. Thanks again.


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

Really???? They are turning yellow already???? I firgured that with the colder temps we've had they will retain their color for awhile longer.....



ottertrapper said:


> Thumbtrapper,
> 
> Word of advice the weasels are going to be turning a yellow color pretty soon some are already yellow around the back legs and tail. They lose their value when this happens and most weasel trappers stop trapping them mid Jan. to the end of Jan. When I trapped them a lot in the UP I found it was best for me to pull out mid Jan. because the yellow was getting bad and going up to mid body. I have heard it is pee stains, but not entirely sure, but I know they turn every year around that time. Just figured you would want to know. The best times to trap them is mid Nov-Jan. I also always used beaver only although I know the other meats listed will work. Also I tried the victor snap traps that everyone else mentioned, but I still prefer the 1 1/2 longspring for them. You just can't beat catching them like a coni would. It gets them perfect. Hope this helps. OT


----------

